# According to Traditional Chinese Medicine...



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what organ system/meridian is involved when every morning at 3am, almost like clockwork, I get really overheated and need to stick my feet out from under the covers or sometimes push off most of the covers altogether? No, it is not hotflashes or menopause or anything. I usually have to start off sleeping with socks on, because my feet are cold, and sometime in the night I kick them off, and then at 3am, I'm broiling. 

Where is chi bopping through the body at 3am?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a friend that knows a lot about that. I will ask her and get back to you, if no one else does.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

She said that it would be your pituitary or hypothalmus. I believe it is your pituitary.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

liver or lungs 1-3 is liver 3-5 is lungs
You can test your body by simply rubbing your feet to see if and where any pain is. If it's the liver then you will find a sore spot towards the outside and a bit lower than lungs. Use a pencil-- eraser end-- to push and rub your feett to see where you are sore.
Here's a chart. Be sure to feel around the thyroid area too. A lot of people are having thyroid issues since Japan. It's between the big toe and second toe then goes down in a curve.
http://abbycdiddy.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/foot_reflexology_chart.jpg


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a better chart. I didn't like that last one quite as well.
http://www.thaiwaysmagazine.com/thai_article/2221_foot_reflexology/foot_reflexology_001.gif

You can also do the nutritional test points. I will look for a chart for those for you too.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, here is the testing chart. This is a little trickier though, and takes two people. You have to test a strong indicator muscle first. Then you push the testing point while your partner again tests the muscle. If you get weaker when pressure is applied to the testing point then you have a problem with that organ/system. You will have to practice muscle testing first though, so your partner can judge if and when you are stronger or weaker. The feet are much easier to test.
http://www.royalrife.com/tissues.gif


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I've never been one to trust muscle testing, honestly. I know it works for some people, but I don't think it has any validity with me. 

Thanks for the foot charts...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

ummm, liver can often be 4 AM, as those of us who have had gall bladder issues can attest. Each person is different, depending on their own day/night cycle. Digestion of a late meal or drinks could be around that time. Chinese is much more wholistic than pegging to one or two apparent causes.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

What exactly are your organs doing at say 3am that would wake you? Why is that bad?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

snoozy said:


> I've never been one to trust muscle testing, honestly. I know it works for some people, but I don't think it has any validity with me.
> 
> Thanks for the foot charts...


Then you have never had it done correctly, or perhaps you were switched and they didn't check for that first. Polarity checking is important before conducting a muscle test to check for issues or the need for a nutrient.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

steff bugielski said:


> What exactly are your organs doing at say 3am that would wake you? Why is that bad?


It has to do with the flow of electrical energy through your meridians. At certain times of the day different meridians are in the primary flow of electrical energy.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Snoozy, that was occurring to me years ago and I learned it was my overloading my body with "sodium". I invite you to check everything you're eating to see just how much sodium is actually in each; then eliminate as much as you can. See if that doesn't stop your feet from burning.

A little story: My mother was pacing the floor with an ice cold wash cloth when I got to her home. (She had called me to come take care of her.) She said her feet burned terribly and her whole body was so hot she could not sit still or sleep. I discovered she had been living on "canned goods" and eating a lot of "salt" and "bread", all of which contained significant amounts of sodium. I through out everything and put her on a fresh vegetable diet without salt. In less than 2 days she was not needing that ice cold wash cloth; in less than a week her body had stopped feeling so hot and soon after that her feet were not burning.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

that use to happen to me, now i drink a glass of water with a bit of baking soda to alkalize
my body


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes and goat milk does the same thing acde.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Sodium, hmmm...what a great thought. I'll have to see how much I eat and if reducing helps...Oh, I love my salty snacks.

I'm another person that doesn't react to 'muscle testing'...my stepmom is a licensed massage therapist and she is at her wits end because it just doesn't work with me BUT Self Testing does.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Hmmn. I don't think I eat massive amounts of salt, but I will try to be more cognizan of it and see if there is a correlation. 

My original question was just to see what system was getting the chi ration at that hour.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

So there is pain on the foot where liver is, and he wakes at 2:30 every night. What does it mean, is it bad?


----------

